# Frame upgrade????



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

What exactley is the frame upgrade for the chronarch mg and how does it help the reel? Does ftu carry them?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The new frame has added drain holes and some plastic inserts to protect the frame from wear caused by the clutch. Any current production reel will have the upgraded frames. Look on the bottom of the reel for 3 drain holes. This is the quickest way to check for the upgrade.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

do we send them in or can someone intown make the repairs?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can send the reels to us or take them to one of our warranty centers like FTU.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

If I take my reel to FTU for upgrade, will they charge me any money?

Thank!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No this is a free upgrade.


----------



## TROUTZ71 (Sep 5, 2007)

*upgrade*

ftu might take longer
i dropped mine off over six weeks ago and they still don't have the parts to fix it!!!


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*FTU Warranty Work*

Being that FTU is a satelite service center, warranty work is a priority.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

A friend sent one to Shimano a couple weeks ago. The said that they were out of frames, and were gong to just a complete replacement reel. That might be why FTU is waiting on parts.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

by drain holes are you referring to the rectangular holes, one on each side of the bottom? Are you saying there should be three of those? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Yep*



Super Dave said:


> by drain holes are you referring to the rectangular holes, one on each side of the bottom? Are you saying there should be three of those?
> 
> Thanks.


There are two on the right side and one on the left (new frame), compared to one on each side for the original frame.

Mike


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Fram upgrade*

I purchase 2 last year in april . will I be able to get the upgrades on these ? they are chroarch 50 MG?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the frame is still the old style (2 drain holes),then you can send it to us for the upgrade.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the old and new frames so I can see the differences?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Try doing a search I know they have been posted more than once now.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

I found it...thanks. Mine has two drain holes. I will hurriedly send them in, hoping to get them back before the fat girls of baffin call my name in late February. Currently recovering from back surgery, so I am out for another 4-6 weeks anyway.

Happy Holidays and thanks for selling the best reels on the market...now I see service and support is high as well. This looks like a reason to buy a second MG and let my sparkling green (old schoos curados) serve as backups!


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

any address where we send it just put a note in it or what?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Send the reel to us with a note requesting the upgraded frame. 


Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## JBO (Aug 13, 2005)

*frame for curado and citica 100s*

Noticed the curado and citica 100s have no drains. Are there any upgrades available for these reels.The 200 citica has the 3 drains 
thanks JBO


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are drains on these reels. They are just not located directly on the bottom of the frame and side plates.


----------



## SeaScum (Feb 28, 2005)

I ahve a new core ordered. Are they having any problems?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No not yet. My field test reel is around 1 1/2 years old. I have never serviced it and I have fished it all over the place. No issues to date. I see 2 on record that have been returned for warranty issues and both were not major complaints.


----------



## SeaScum (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks...looking forward to getting it on my Waterloo!!!


----------

